# BSOD Stop c000021a ... 0xc000012f Windows 7 x64 SP1



## SilverShadowPB (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi there,
I've got a really weird problem here.

Last week I tried to update my graphics driver, but when I uninstalled the previous driver I suddenly did have a black screen. The system was still working (I could hear the sounds) so I thought I could just shut down the computer after ~10 minutes or so that the driver uninstallation can finish.
What I didn't knew was that Windows wanted to install some updates while turning off (my screen was black so I couldn't see anything).
So basically I may have interrupted that.

Weirdly the system worked even after 2 reboots (had to install new drivers).
But this morning I suddenly got this BSOD:
Stop c000021a a knownDLL... 0xc000012f.

So i got the "start-aid" (don't know how it's called in english) up and went for a system recovery. After that, all worked perfectly fine, no BSOD.
But what I found is that if you let Windows Update search for updates he suddenly tries to install other (not already downloaded) Updates without asking (I could see it through the Task Manager). So after repeating this whole BSOD process I figured out, that the PC only showed BSODs AFTER these updates were installed, sadly Windows didn't show to me what those updates were.
Then I tried to shutdown the "Trusted Installer" when it wanted to install the updates but as I wanted to reboot windows looped into "1 of 7 After restart I suddenly got the picture that I've attached. 
I restarted again and everything works fine. But I'm sure that I get the BSOD next time i restart because I didn't cancel the Trusted Installer now.

Some things to note:
- I've had this weird image corruption happen once 2 weeks ago (I restarted and no problem anymore)
- If you read what System Recovery is changing every time (so that my system works again) there are only 4-5 updates, all of them being Office/Visio the only exception is the "Microsoft Bluetooth 06/21/2006 6.1.7601.17889" driver.
- I had to cancel the BSOD file collection app at the end, because it looped with "waiting for SystemInfo" (I've waited 30 minutes)

*·* Windows 7  *·* x64  *·* What was original installed OS on system: It has been this Windows 7 x64 for ~ a year *·* OEM Version *·* Pretty up to date, ~1-2 years *· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS: Yes once I believe (so a full wipe) *· *CPU: Intel Sandy Bridge 2500k *· *Video Card: AMD HD 7950 OC *· *MotherBoard: Asrock Z68 Pro3 *· *Power Supply - brand & wattage:Be Quiet Straight Power 650W *·* System Manufacturer : Built it on my own 

After this post I'm testing my memory, so I'll update this post later.
And I already checked my harddrive with the Intel SSD Toolbox, no issues found.

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your help. :flowers:


----------



## SilverShadowPB (Aug 17, 2012)

(Somehow I can't find the eddit button now)
So Memtest just finished and no errors were found.
And I also think that the corrupted Screen is another issue not connected to the BSOD (because as I already said this issue is a little bit older).


----------

